# Oil spill in the San Juan near Bluff



## Bug Shield (Nov 25, 2018)

An oil spill near Bluff, UT is reported to be impacting the San Juan river.



https://canyonechojournal.com/2019/...Qxi9tgsAns_72x-pr-hsnpnMNNG0ObugmajntNU2G3OO0


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope they are truthful about it being only a few barrels.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

mikepart said:


> I hope they are truthful about it being only a few barrels.


I wouldn't count on it, especially if there is enough to be running down a creek to San Island and still leaving a sheen on the water. 

Every time I drive through that region it's wild to me they have the lines linking pump jacks just layed out over the desert.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Fly By Night said:


> I wouldn't count on it, especially if there is enough to be running down a creek to San Island and still leaving a sheen on the water.
> 
> Every time I drive through that region it's wild to me they have the lines linking pump jacks just layed out over the desert.


Clearly, you have spent little time in the Unitah Basin.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Fly By Night said:


> Every time I drive through that region it's wild to me they have the lines linking pump jacks just layed out over the desert.


At least when they're laid out above-ground, you know where they spring a leak immediately, underground they'll leak for years before anyone knows it (if ever) and contaminate the groundwater...


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

mikepart said:


> Fly By Night said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't count on it, especially if there is enough to be running down a creek to San Island and still leaving a sheen on the water.
> ...


I spent a weekend there 10+ years ago since then I drive through there probably once every two years. 



Andy H. said:


> Fly By Night said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I drive through that region it's wild to me they have the lines linking pump jacks just layed out over the desert.
> ...


Makes sense but it's still odd to see pipes full or petroleum seemingly half heartedy tossed out accross the desert.


----------



## mackay (Mar 29, 2016)

Sounds just like Slickhorn A camp in its prime (a joke as its always naturally greasy)


----------



## Dirtwooky (Mar 7, 2019)

Anyone know the effects of oil on a raft, have a trip planned on the Juan in two weeks?


----------



## horseshoe33 (Mar 1, 2017)

A little more info here: https://www.sltrib.com/news/environ...NHk7uFoXsnBUlbir6fL8KYYUD-kRVPntIl7S8-SNc6iKE


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I not sure, it looks like there wasn't much spilled and much of that was captured, I bet there won't be any noticable when you get there. 



Dirtwooky said:


> Anyone know the effects of oil on a raft, have a trip planned on the Juan in two weeks?


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Lake Powell. Where everything goes to die.


----------



## Bug Shield (Nov 25, 2018)

UPDATE: I ran it the second week of March and saw no evidence of spillage.


----------

